# shocking !! side effect of globalization : Fake medicine -  food !!



## avinandan012 (Jul 19, 2015)

Counterfeiting business pioneered by China. Now spreading to other nations as well. Fake products we all have experience with, are now coming with industrial scale. Now they are producing such a fakes which are 95% or more identical from the outside look, but fake inside. Street gangs/drug dealers are moving to this business cause the margin is very high and very few governments are bothering about crackdown.

Just watch this.

This is why we need "Made In India" products.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2015)

Or maybe we need strict laws to check supply. Globalization is not a villain here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 19, 2015)

nothing new for us. we too are doing this since long. my first encounter was long back in 1993-94 - identical but fake with complete original looking  plastic packaging of maxell floppy disks was made right here. the shopkeeper himself told me that its impossible for him to differentiate between the original and fake so he keeps them in separate areas and when i had one in my hand, he kept the other on the table so as not to mix them. why blame china only? as faun rightly said - we need stricter laws implemented properly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 19, 2015)

fake medicines have been the chinese 'forte' since long.
and, nothing 'shocks' anymore; senses now numbed on account of constant & consistent 'shock-treatment' from all quarters.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 19, 2015)

this is nothing new
you can even buy fake iphones these days complete with ios look etc on an extremely modded android 
even has lightning connector 
only way to differentiate is when you open the app store and realize its the play store


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2015)

Nothing New here
We are accustomed to see China Forging Anything and Everything. (Because China Can!)

Now Its not Even Shocking Now.


----------

